# Ice Fishing Sled - $20



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

*Dimensions:* 50"L x 26-3/4"W x 10"D.

Cabelas brand, in good condition, bought last year. a few scratches/scuffs on the bottom. Molded in bucket holders.

$20. Text 801 367 0360. I am located near cabelas in Lehi.


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)




----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I bought that exact sled last year and I L-O-V-E it! Completely changed the way I ice fish.


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Sold


----------

